# Does this count as other stuff?



## chartle (Dec 27, 2015)

a useless machine

https://www.youtube.com/embed/x7qqn54_5ew


----------



## qquake (Dec 27, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## chartle (Dec 27, 2015)

qquake said:


> What is it?





chartle said:


> *a useless machine*



I couldn't get good video of it since I had to wrap it up for a Birthday Gift. 

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#safe=off&q=useless+machine+box


----------



## qquake (Dec 28, 2015)

I've never seen those before. That's funny!


----------



## chartle (Dec 28, 2015)

qquake said:


> I've never seen those before. That's funny!



I have plans to make one like this.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/x7qqn54_5ew


----------



## avbill (Dec 28, 2015)

so its a white elephant gift ??


----------



## chartle (Dec 28, 2015)

avbill said:


> so its a white elephant gift ??



No its very educational. Its a DPDT toggle switch wired in as H bridge motor direction controller with a snap action switch acting as a limiter when the box closes. :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 29, 2015)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Fireengines (Dec 29, 2015)

I just purchased this one yesterday off Ebay for $18.00:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjLo91E6zfs


----------



## Fireengines (Dec 30, 2015)

This may explain how the box works:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 30, 2015)

Only counts if you made it.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 2, 2016)

I love the one with eight keys and the little guy knows which one to turn off. I wold love the specs. on that machine.


----------



## chartle (Jan 2, 2016)

Jgrden said:


> I love the one with eight keys and the little guy knows which one to turn off. I wold love the specs. on that machine.



One of the videos of a machine with 8 switches includes sort of a rut on how it was built. It uses an inkjet printer carriage. He somehow figured out how to use the printers encoder strip and electronics to position the finger.

Once I get on a real computer I should be able to find it.

Found it https://youtu.be/Djc8FPHs45o


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 3, 2016)

chartle said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > I love the one with eight keys and the little guy knows which one to turn off. I wold love the specs. on that machine.
> ...



I could watch that for hours. Now to find a ink jet printer in someones trash and then figure out how to program it. 

thank you.


----------



## chartle (Jan 3, 2016)

Jgrden said:


> chartle said:
> 
> 
> > Jgrden said:
> ...



I work in IT and have stacks of them, check out thrift stores.


----------



## MrPukaShell (Jan 5, 2016)

This was the best explanation yet



Fireengines said:


> This may explain how the box works:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w


----------

